# Abandoned Cars at DXB and the A380 LHR Flight...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not totally un-related!

The photo was taken this morning - the keys are in the ignition of the lexus.....

And I dropped my mate off for the LHR EK0029 flight (09.50, Boeing 777ER) and he was offered an upgrade to Business on the A380!!!!

Basically, if you book 0029 AND arrive in good time at the airport (we were there at 6.00 am) he was offered the A380 instead - we then, rather cockily asked for an upgrade to business on the A380 - which we got.

First and only time I've ever seen a non-employee be upgraded, and to an earlier - and much more expensive - flight!

It probably did help that i used to work for EK - but it wasn't me that was flying!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Emrates do upgrade people, especially when you have a Gold SKywards card... 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But that was just it - he doesn't even have a blue one!

And incidentally the criteria for upgrade is as follows (FACT).

1 Passengers that have been off loaded on a previous flight
2 Staff
3 Skywards card members.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

4. Be polite, smartly dressed and polite
5. Get lucky


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Also saw a few dusty cars like that when we flew 2 weeks back. Never looked for the keys in the ignition, but my first thought was abandoned cars...


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nothing new there. I was upgraded to J on a recent EK flight to YYZ.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

******!
I fly business and nearly at gold for this year but i never been offered upgrade to first class.
Will open my mouth next time and try though.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> ******!
> I fly business and nearly at gold for this year but i never been offered upgrade to first class.
> Will open my mouth next time and try though.



You'll reduce your chances by asking. There are thousands upon thousands of silver cards so best of luck as your chances of getting upgraded to 1st are very low. You have a far better chance of an economy to business upgrade.

Emirates serve awfully good caviar though.  

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> You'll reduce your chances by asking. There are thousands upon thousands of silver cards so best of luck as your chances of getting upgraded to 1st are very low. You have a far better chance of an economy to business upgrade.
> 
> Emirates serve awfully good caviar though.
> 
> -


Have no choice the boss flys me Business and I not going to ask him to fly me economy thats for sure


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Have no choice the boss flys me Business and I not going to ask him to fly me economy thats for sure


Well that would be utterly pointless wouldn't it? :wacko:

lane:


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Instead of being happy that Business is being paid for in this climate......:confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Well that would be utterly pointless wouldn't it? :wacko:
> 
> lane:


Your most certainly correct again Elphaba


----------

